# Smoked Bacon Wrapped Bambi



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Thanks to a friend I have a back strap, wrapped in bacon and firing up







the smoker.


----------



## Tater639 (Apr 6, 2011)

Thats gonna be awesome! We did the same a couple of weeks ago, but my buddy put a slit in the top of it and added jalepenos. Then basted it with BBQ sauce as it cooked. It melted in your mouth it was so good! Happy Eating...


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

That will be so Gooooooooood!!!!!!!!!!!!! I betcha!


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

On the smoker.








And done, I think this is the best tasting piece of meat I have done on the smoker so far.


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Thanks yall!


----------



## Bigfisherman (Apr 22, 2005)

looks fantastic. I'm sure it tasted outstanding.


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

It looks outstanding. I think I will try that. I wonder if you put a dry rub on the tenderloin before wrapping it in bacon would add anything to the finished product? Any thoughts?

Darin


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Finger_Mullet said:


> It looks outstanding. I think I will try that. I wonder if you put a dry rub on the tenderloin before wrapping it in bacon would add anything to the finished product? Any thoughts?
> 
> Darin


Darin, I thought about trying that but decided to just go plain to see how it tasted. Interested to see if anyone else has tried a rub too.


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

Boy you Seasiders sure do it different than us Mountain Folk ... but it does look good


----------



## stumpy (Aug 15, 2010)

Cdog said:


> Darin, I thought about trying that but decided to just go plain to see how it tasted. Interested to see if anyone else has tried a rub too.


I use McCorrmicks steak rub. I do marinade the meat in olive oil for for 4 - 8 hours. That is on steaks only. Never have tried a whole back strap (venison) on the smoker though. I just did a pork loin in the smoker this weekend. Used McCorrmicks pork rub all over it then wrap in bacon used tooth pick to keep bacon attached and more of the rub. Smoked for 5 hours pork loin was 5 1/2 lbs. JMO, McCorrmicks seasonings are the best for flavor and variety.


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

I have a big neck roast in the fridge right now. Trying to figure out what to do with it. May do like the last ham. Debone then put in crock pot with a apple, garlic powder, salt, pepper, lemon juice and a big onion. With the neck roast I will cook it until it falls apart and then take the bones out. 

When it is done break it all up and drain liquids. Then put BBQ sauce and simmer a little longer. Eat bbq sandwiches. 

I don't have time to smoke it this week so I will have to cook it in the crock pot. I have never smoked any deer meat that I remember.

Darin


----------



## sleepyhead (Apr 30, 2004)

Clay that looks yummy.. That would be yummy after fishing one afternoon..


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Looks great Clay.


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

A good quick way for deer is a chunk of loin about 2" longer than a brat or smoked sausage. Cut a slit inside the loin with a filet knife, stuff in sausage, wrap and seal in alum. foil and simply put on charcoal or gas grill. Can't remember the amount of time tho.


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

here we cut the tenderloin into thin (1/4") slices and bread 'em real good and simmer then down a couple times with some onions and green peppers ... Ummmm ... melts in your mouth ... make damn nice samwitches too


----------



## sleepyhead (Apr 30, 2004)

Clay that looked so yummy, I am taking a tenderloin down to beach with me this weekend. I might try wdbrand way. I will also slap a lot of bacon on it wrap it in foil and grill it ( I don't have a smoker) . That should make some yummy sandwhiches on the pier with Kenny & Jimmy


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

sleepyhead said:


> Clay that looked so yummy, I am taking a tenderloin down to beach with me this weekend. I might try wdbrand way. I will also slap a lot of bacon on it wrap it in foil and grill it ( I don't have a smoker) . That should make some yummy sandwhiches on the pier with Kenny & Jimmy


Mark, wish I was gonna be there with ya!!!


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

One other thing, use a thermometer if you're using pork sausage[160*] in the loin.


----------



## sleepyhead (Apr 30, 2004)

Come on down. Jimmy is going to show up.. It should be entertaining on the planks this weekend.


----------

